

Frankfurt Kitchen - dictum
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankfurt_Kitchen

======
kken
Very interesting! Brought me the flashback of actually having seen one of the
surviving originals in an exhibition. I did not recognize the significance
back then.

